

Vikram 'Kumare' Gandhi's Wired 2012 talk: the power of religious belief - Killah911
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-10/25/vikram-gandhi

======
Killah911
Just saw Kumare on Netflix & it's simply brilliant!

